# Charles Buck Chisels



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

I found these two chisels in an antique shop for a couple of bucks each. They are marked Charles Buck. One says cast steel. One is a socket type and has leather shock washers on the handle. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice find . Before the name became Buck Brothers, the chisel company was just Charles Buck. I personally prefer socket chisels over the tang type. No real intrinsic value, but the steel is excellent and you have a couple high quality chisels for a great price.

David


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks David, That was what I was guessing and hoping for.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Does the socket chisel handle just friction fit into the socket? I've never owned one before?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, no adhesive is used. Pressure from using the chisel and mallet hits keep the handle in place. The cone shape where the handle seats in the chisel insures that, as wood shrinkage occurs, there is a wider point where it can be wedged in. If the handle ever needs to be replaced, there are some excellent blogs here on how to make a new one.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Great advice. Thanks. That must be why the handle doesn't go all the way in. There is about a 1/8 " of taper left when it seats.


----------

